# I'm looking to repair a roof.



## vaussies (May 15, 2009)

I have an 2002 Starcraft 31FKS. That had a crack in the seam sealant on the front edge. Looks fine from the inside, found it while replacing roof vent covers. A Spongy area up there.

Roofing material (whole sheet) seems fine yet. Can you lift it to get at the framing underneath fairly easyly? 30 yrs in home building. Doesn't seem to be a thin rubber or anything, but reminds me of the painted canvas roofs on wooden sail boats cabin roofs. Heavy.

CJP


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

First off, Welcome to the forum. I found this:

GO-RV.com - RV On-line Catalog
http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page?index=A&pageNext=TRUE&dealerId=337&pageNum=141

It was recommended by my RV dealer to use the dicor product for the rubber roof sealant. It's not uncommon to have to replace or reseal the roof. I haven't used the product yet as I haven't had the need but I will more than likely need to by the end of the summer. It's probably a good idea to have a look at all the windows, doors and storage areas to see if the caulking is still in good condition too. Good luck.

One more thing. Check out Ruide's page http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/members/heruide.html profile. He has a very well organized and thought out website of his repairs and modifications that he has compiled. If you you don't find anything regarding roof repairs you'll find some other good ideas......Thanks Ruide


----------



## vaussies (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks.*

I think that's, That's a lot of the info I need. I did find a site with 100s of photos rv trailer repair So I at least have a clue what's underneath. Weather will be the killer now. I'm luckly it's the front corner & no "equipment" in myway. I just bought a spray closed foam insulation Kit, to finish the upstairs of a Modular Cape. I wonder if that would be something to use up there? https://www.sprayfoamdirect.com/ 
Thanks again, Google is about useless now days, if it's not a paying ad listing.

CJP


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I did a little roof work on mine, can read about it here

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/131-rubber-roof-leak-repair.html

Didnt have to replace any wood or anything, it did not get to that point yet.


----------



## vaussies (May 15, 2009)

*Done!!*

I did get the roof fixed. Major MAJOR *ROT*, (2 Mini trusses ends gone, & about 1/3 of the DAM# OBS crap they had up there(I cut a foot off, down the whole length on one side to dry out each bay). And the damage was done at the factory(A Friday Trailer?). I too lifted the whole corner of the roofing & peeled it back the whole width of the trailer & then down, I had to slit it in two places, Was 2 problems. First was the metal piece along the front top that holds the Fiberglass sheet "nosing" up & the roofing down with screws & covered with that heavy self leveling caulk. Well they missed a lot of the back edge w/ the caulk(roof slopes to the front there) and 1" from a missed spot under the metal, I found a hole in the roofing. I'd say a slip of the staple or screw gun. If it had been patched & then covered & caulk well would have been OK. Was where no one would never find it, til the rot made someone go up & tear the roof off. Luckly, I had 2 weeks of no rain to fix it in.

I laid the rubber back down & sealed the split areas with that 4" white tape & cut round patches for any "ify" areas from the peeling back. Then used a gal of the liq. rubber roofing paint & covered the whole area I lifted for good measure. Rain came RIGHT behind me & looks a little odd, as it wasn't dry in time. But no leaks. & Had to Leave the next DAY with it!

It's been moved to Vir now. :smack-head:

Someday I'll repalce the whole roof & all the OBS.

Carolyn


2002 Starcraft 31FKS
2004 F250 King Cab 
4 Aussies


----------

